
DragonFly BSD, version 5.4, has been released - rudolfwinestock
https://www.dragonflybsd.org/release54/
======
a012
I'd like to see DragonflyBSD and the like are supported on cloud. Maybe it'll
help more adoption.

~~~
platform
agreed. it would be particulary nice if DragonFly can be
provisioned,optionally, as an underlying OS for Postgres, and for general file
servers.

I, for one, am, slowly studying/investigating if Hammer2 can be used to store
and serve (with random access) billions of files (media), instead of using
more purpose build' distributed file systems.

------
Crontab
Very nice. I've been playing with DF in a virtual machine over the past week
and it seems very nice - although I think the Hammer2 command could be more
useful.

~~~
0xdeadb00f
HAMMER2 is quite undocumented in comparison to HAMMER 1. Give it some time,
it's in the early stages still.

------
pstuart
Anybody using Hammer2 in production?

